# Labradoodle grooming



## Azdjelar (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi everyone! We have a almost 5 month old labradoodle and I’m wondering if she’ll need haircuts? The vet said she’ll have a wavy/curly coat but I don’t see much poodle haha. Seems wavy but when I do an undercoat rake I can get quite a bit out. She does shed 🤪 I don’t know if that’s just her puppy coat or if she’ll always be like that? What do you guys think and does she need a cut or is more like a Labrador where it doesn’t really need cuts. Also any products you love to use to deodorizer and make hair shiny?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

She'll likely always shed - puppyhood is actually frequently one of the lower shedding periods of a dog's life, until their adult coat starts coming in. Many poodle mixes do shed - some quite a lot - unless they have a very poodle-like coat, which she doesn't seem to.

If her hair seems to naturally only grow as long as in the photos and she doesn't develop serious mats in her coat, she probably doesn't need to be shaved/trimmed. If it keeps growing longer and/or you're constantly battling mats and can't even part the hair down to her skin, you may need to consider regular shaving to keep her more comfortable and the coat more manageable for you. It's hard to tell whether she has a single coat (like a poodle) or a double coat (like a Lab) from pictures, and a good groomer might be able to tell you more about that and what kind of maintenance might be necessary in terms of shaving and brushing/combing at home.

Diet often has more influence on odor and coat texture than products do, but curly/wavy coats aren't ever going to be as glossy and shiny as you'd see on dogs with shorter, smoother coats. The hairs are just textured differently. A strong unpleasant odor isn't normal for dogs though - if the smell is just a little doggy, especially in the rain/wet, I wouldn't worry, but if your pup really smells I'd suggest trying to figure out where the smell is coming from (is it worse around her mouth or her butt, for example) in case there's a medical condition causing it, like a bad tooth or blocked anal gland. If her coat seems lackluster - dry, brittle, or dull - and she's generally stinky, it may be that her current food just doesn't agree with her and she needs to be switched. But while some dogs naturally smell more strongly of dog than others, a persistent foul odor isn't normal.


----------



## Jamesl (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you for your answer, we decided to take a labradoodle puppy, but first, we want to know everything about it. Actually, we already have a dog that we adopted last year and we want to take a friend for him. I read that Labradoodles are friendly and easily find contact with other pets. But I'd like to know the opinion of their owners on this issue. Besides, I'd like you to recommend to me your favorite blog, where I can find more information about labradoodle care. I've recently found this blog --link deleted by moderator- and there are interesting articles there. But I wouldn't want to miss anything, so I'm waiting for your suggestions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jamesl said:


> But I wouldn't want to miss anything, so I'm waiting for your suggestions. Thank you in advance.


My first suggestion would be read the forum rules and avoid violating them by posting links to external sites.


----------



## Molly13 (Apr 25, 2021)

Can someone give more information about Labradoodles in general? I bought one last week and I don't know how to take care of him. Thanks a lot! I mean I do know the basic stuff that can apply to every breed of dogs, but I don't exactly know a lot of Labradoodles. I've been reading on a site more about labradoodle puppies because I want to be able to give the best of everything to him. I'm aware that I have a lot to learn still, but that's why I'm asking for help on here. I have an appointment at the vet for next week and I can't wait to get everything checked and all the vaccines done, so I can also ask for some tips from the professionals there.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

@Molly13 I suggest starting your own thread where you can ask specific questions about your pup so people can help you out! More people will see your post that way, and we can keep this post focused on the original poster's questions.


----------



## Molly13 (Apr 25, 2021)

DaySleepers said:


> @Molly13 I suggest starting your own thread where you can ask specific questions about your pup so people can help you out! More people will see your post that way, and we can keep this post focused on the original poster's questions.


Ok, thanks for suggesting!


----------



## K9luv (Oct 21, 2020)

@Azdjelar, I have a mini schnauzer puppy and the hair looks very very similar to the puppy coat. With my pup, he has a double coat, undercoat is soft, fine and dense, outercoat is wirey and shiny. His wire hair is just growing in. I 'card' (which is combing/raking) and so much undercoat comes out that I could 'make' another pup with the hair. Schnauzer hair does not shed, but loose hairs and undercoat WILL come out with a rake. 

I hand strip my pup and before I bought a deshedder tool, i was finding his soft puppy hair stuck to the area rugs. I just had to rake it out with the brush.


----------

